
AI-designed heat pumps consume less energy - hourislate
https://www.eurekalert.org/pub_releases/2019-07/epfd-ahp070319.php
======
zeristor
Using a 200k rpm microturbine instead of pistons, which I imagine takes a fair
bit of engineering to make it last long enough.

Interesting use of Symobic regression:

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Symbolic_regression](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Symbolic_regression)

It seems there's a library in python, Distributed Evolutionary Algorithms in
Python:

[https://github.com/DEAP/deap](https://github.com/DEAP/deap)

